# Broke down and ordered



## Gramma Judy (Sep 25, 2009)

I finally ordered more EOs.  I ordered clove, lime litsea, vetivert, bay and cedarwood.  I already have patch, lavender, clary sage - eew stinks, cinnamon leaf, peppermint, orange -10fold and a couple of others.  I cannot wait to start blending.  I have been having FO failure lately -seizing, ricing, morphing, fading.  Do EOs hasten trace or seize like FOs can?  Also I love vanilla.  Is there a vanilla EO that isn't expensive?  I am a cheapo.  I would have  loved to ordered a lot more but, darn, some of them are sooo expensive.  If you had to have one (or two) of the more expensive EOs, which would it be?  Sorry, so many ???

Judy


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 25, 2009)

Gramma Judy said:
			
		

> ............... clary sage - eew stinks.........



man, you're not kidding, GJ!!  i've discovered the major offending (to me) smell in my lavender, sage and ylang ylang bar, is the clary sage.  it is toning down a LOT, though.

i've found a lot of gals (i work in a hospital, so pretty much all my taste/smell testers are nurses, and most are women) really, really like it, if they like lavender.  they think it smells like a men's cologne, and i'm guessing it's the sage that is doing it (it's 99.9% of what I smell).  strangely enough, they (not knowing the others are saying this) keep commenting they're going to make their husbands scrub with it, and if they come to work with smiles on their faces, i'll know why.   :?      

great, like i need their husbands hunting me down, and that was waaay too much info 

i really liked libertynatural's selection and will be ordering from them in the future.  they've got many different varieties of the same oils, so that's cool.

where'd you get your oils from?  i ended up getting a bunch of EO's from WSP, as I was already ordering other stuff from them, as well.  I've been truly pleased with all my purchases there, and have a hard time venturing out.  have you checked out their selection of EO's?

as far as acceleration and ricing, etc., that's pretty much like FO's, in that it depends on which one you're speaking of 

i personally haven't tried any vanilla oils, yet, as I've heard of all the troubles they give.  I'll be finding out this weekend, though, as I'm doing the sleeptime blend from WSP, which is a lavender/vanilla EO blend.  a

as far as i am aware, WSP still has free shipping on their FO and their EO blends, but not their EO straights.  If you don't mind using a pre-blended EO, their blends are cheaper than buying the oils straight out (plus the free shipping)(i'm another el cheapo)


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

GJ, I love love love jasmine eo.....orange and lime are awesome too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Sounds like you will have a nice selection to choose from . Lots of fun to ahead for you


----------



## Gramma Judy (Sep 26, 2009)

I just placed a big order with WSP.  I have been using them for years. I ordered mostly EOs, but on Kitn's recommendation I did order Santa's Pipe.  I am thinking it also might be a nice candle scent.   I use soapscentreview also very frequently - also posting my results.  Salty, since you are also MI, a supplier that I also have had good luck with and fast shipping is the Original Soap Dish out of Indiana.  They have a limited FO selection - love their OMH - and no EOs.  But I have been very satisfied with their oils and they have good monthly specials.  Also Elements have good shipping and just started an EO line.  I just wish they carried Coconut Oil.  I have strayed off topic.  But anyway, I can't wait to play with my new EOs.  It may have to wait till after the holidays, darnit, I have to get my butt in gear on candles and melts.  This is my first year of soaping and I am liking it so much more than candles, but I am committed to craft fairs.  I would show a pic of my saponifactory in gallery but it is all candle crap right now.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks, judy!  most appreciated!

I'm in South Haven, and we might be going down to Shipshewana in a week or 2, maybe 3.  Are they near, or on the way there?

I'll check out their site, see how close they are 

Let us know how you like the santa's pipe    i've got it and need to soap it yet (man, i've got a lot of scents i need to get soaping  )


----------



## Gramma Judy (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh, I love Shipshewana.  Make sure you go to the Cheese Factory between Shipsie and Middlebury.    Shipsie at Christmas is sooooooooo pretty. They are quite away from there.  I thought the same thing of just going and picking up but, it is kind of a drive.  They are about staight west of Ft. Wayne, if I remember correctly.  I can't drive there for less than what their shipping is.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 27, 2009)

sweet!  I love cheese!!    thanks for yet another tip 

and, i agree, if i can't drive for less than shipping, we'll just have it shipped


----------



## clbutler (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats on moving to EOs!  I love them, and get such a better result than using FOs.  I can't tell you how many batches have seized on me when I use FOs.  Unfortunately there is only one scent I have to rely on FOs for and that's vanilla.  The only viable source of natural vanilla is to use an absolute, which is really really expensive.

The only EO I've come across that quickens trace is clove EO.  It's can also irritate skin so it's best not to use too much. 

Hope this helps some!


----------

